

Programming podcasts? - swix

Is there anyone that follow any programming podcasts of any kind? Are there any good ones? I would love to watch one if there is any web oriented ones, html5, python, php, etc.
======
iwwr
There's IT Conversations, updated every week or so:
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/>

Boagworld: <http://boagworld.com/>

FLOSS Weekly: <http://twit.tv/FLOSS>

------
martin1b
Here's a great list of podcasts. You're sure to find one here.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-
technology...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-technology-
podcasts-are-out-there)

------
bbgm
the changelog: <http://thechangelog.com/>

Ruby5: <http://ruby5.envylabs.com/>

Java Posse: <http://javaposse.com/>

------
rkwz
this developers life <http://thisdeveloperslife.com/>

